# lowering Radon Levels



## rocafella1978 (Sep 4, 2013)

hi all, please see attached report of our basement. how and what are procedures to lower Radon levels?
thanks in advance


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

too hard to read...too small...

Where do you live?

Why did you do the test in the first place?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not 100% sure, but I think the only way to lower levels is to have a mitigation system installed. Although, I have heard that the levels have to be extremely high for them to actually affect your health. Opinions on radon vary quite a bit. Mitigation systems can run between 1k and 4k depending on a few different things.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

If I'm reading that report right (hard to make out!), it *looks* like your average is 2 point something - that's comfortably below the EPA recommended level for mitigation action (4 pC1/L).

My house tested recently at 5.1, but I'm not losing any sleep over it. If I win the lottery, _then_ I'll consider spending the thousands of $$$ necesary to install a system. :laughing:

Cheers, Chris


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Residential radon mitigation is a scam and a waste of money.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris130 said:


> If I'm reading that report right (hard to make out!), it *looks* like your average is 2 point something - that's comfortably below the EPA recommended level for mitigation action (4 pC1/L).
> 
> My house tested recently at 5.1, but I'm not losing any sleep over it. If I win the lottery, _then_ I'll consider spending the thousands of $$$ necesary to install a system. :laughing:
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Open a window and it will go to 0


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm told that Iowa has the highest radon levels in the US. Actually I heard "the world", which means the US around here.

It has become common to have a radon test done when buying a house, and to demand a mitigation be done, because the levels are always too high. This is almost standard.

Typically, the sump pit is sealed and routed through some 4" pvc out of the house. A fan may have to be put on it.

This looks ugly as hell when it comes out of the basement, up the entire side of the house, then through the soffit and out the roof.

On new construction, it is recommended to snake a bunch of corrugated drain tile throughout the basement, and have it come up through the slab at some central location, where it can be taken up to/through the attic passively or with the use of a fan. One of the things I don't understand about this system is how you are supposed to suck something out the basement with a closed end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Rocky Fella......

Tell us some details as to the testing ..... we can not read the report.... 

I am just a GC, not a radon mitigation expert (which is not any graduate degree professional)....

But... in the Rockies, it is a question or issue in almost every/at least many home sales......

Been involved in probably 40-50, and from an educated laymen's understanding, may be able to help you.

Best

(I tend toward agreeing with many of the above posts, but kinda hard to agree without knowing the tested facts.)


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> Don't worry about it. Residential radon mitigation is a scam and a waste of money.


right.


----------

